

The Night Benjie Tan Hooked up the Philippines to the Internet - kumarski
http://jimayson.wordpress.com/2011/08/13/the-night-benjie-hooked-up-the-philippines-to-the-internet/

======
jloughry
This story reads like a chapter from _Cryptonomicon_. I really wonder if Neal
Stephenson was inspired by it; actually, some of his other short works are set
partly or mostly in the Philippines [1] [2].

[1] "Mother Earth Motherboard"
[http://www.wired.com/wired/archive/4.12/ffglass.html](http://www.wired.com/wired/archive/4.12/ffglass.html)

[2] "Jipi and the Paranoid Chip"
[http://www.vanemden.com/books/neals/jipi.html](http://www.vanemden.com/books/neals/jipi.html)

(Edited to add references)

